# Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!



## Clastron (20. August 2010)

*Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

Hallo, ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier mit diesem Thema richtig bin. Falls nicht bitte verschieben.

Also mein Problem: Ich hab heute meinen 3ten Monitor bekommen, nun möchte ich das die Taskleiste auf alle Monitore angezeigt wird. Damit meine ich das die Taskleiste mit dem Start Sympol auf dem  1 Monitor angezeigt wird und die kleinen Sympole an der Taskleiste ganz unten rechts auf dem 3 Monitor angezeigt wird ??? Wie geht das ?

Grafikkarte: Asus ATI Radeon 4870 X2
                 HIS ATI Radeon 4350

MFG


----------



## Ecki1986 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

Da gibts ein Programm namens MultiMon

MultiMon TaskBar Free - Freeware - Download.CHIP.eu

da kannstes runterladen hab des auch läuft super.

Mfg Ecki


----------



## Clastron (20. August 2010)

*AW: Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

Danke ich werde es mal ausprobieren


----------



## Clastron (20. August 2010)

*AW: Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

Das Programm hat mich jetzt nicht so überzeugt gibt es da noch was anderes  ?


----------



## Ecki1986 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

Taskleiste über mehrere Monitore - ForumBase

schau mal hier


----------



## Clastron (20. August 2010)

*AW: Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

Das ist genau nicht das was ich suche denn da steht (Allerdings ist es nur eine Erweiterung für dein Desktop. Das heisst, du hast die tollen Windows 7 - Features NUR auf der Taskleiste des primären Monitors ) und dass möchte ich ja nicht  Aber trotzdem DANKE


----------



## xX jens Xx (20. August 2010)

*AW: Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

Also ich kann dir UltraMon empfehlen! Klick mich!

Zumindest hat es unter Xp so funktioniert das wenn du ein Programm auf von Monitor zu Monitor gezogen hast, das es in der Taskleiste genau so mitgesprungen ist...(ich weiß doof erklärt)

Probier es einfach mal!

MfG

Sorry ist die 32bit Version!
Hier Klick! die 64bit Version!


----------



## Clastron (20. August 2010)

*AW: Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

Danke ich werde es ausprobieren


----------



## Clastron (20. August 2010)

*AW: Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

Jetzt werden zwar auf alle 3 Monitore die Taskleiste angezeigt aber sowie ich es haben wollte ich es nimmer noch nicht. Ich wollte eig. das die Taskleiste auf dem ganz linken monitor anfängt und aufn dem ganz rechten Monitor aufhört das heißt das die Taskleiste lang gezogen ist. Das Start Sympol ist dann aufm linken Monitor und die kleinen Sympole auf dem ganz rechten monitor  aber so ist es auch erst mal ok. Ich hoffe es gibt noch ne andere Möglichkeit wie man das machen kann oder muss ich nur in UltraMon was anders einstellen ?


----------



## xX jens Xx (20. August 2010)

*AW: Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

Achso....du musst rechtsklick, Anpassen, Anzeige, Auflösung anpassen, den linken Monior auswählen und ein Häckchen bei "Diesen Monior als Haup...", dann haste das Startsymbole aufm Linken!

Dann UlraMon starten und auf SmartTaskbar(gleich neben Algemein), dann auf "Zusätzliche Symbole!
Mittleren Moni aus wählen und Auf "Taskleiste deaktievieren"klicken!

MfG


----------



## Clastron (20. August 2010)

*AW: Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

ich werde es mal ausprobieren, obs klappt


----------



## Marquis (20. August 2010)

*AW: Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

Bei mir läuft es einfach über Eyefinity d.h. meine drei Monitore werden von Windows für einen gehalten. Dafür müsstest du leider die Graka aufrüsten da die 4XXXer Reihe das nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Clastron (21. August 2010)

*AW: Taskleiste über alle 3 Monitore!!!*

hmm achso. Dann hat es sich ja wohl erledigt wenns kein Programm gibt das das genau macht ??


----------

